# Elliot Has Been Stolen. Update Post 44!!!



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

*wow*

Wow. That's all I got.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is awful! I hope you can get him back. Where are you located? Post a picture as well...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What? I have no words for something like that...I am so very, very sorry...your son must be heartbroken and very scared...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my, that's just horrible. I hope your son isn't too traumatized as well. 

Please post photos and contact the news media. I'd probably also contact area shelters just in case they decide to dump Elliot somewhere. 

You guys are in my prayers.


----------



## LauraKuykendall (Jun 24, 2012)

OH NO!!! I'm so sorry!! I'm in shock. I have no idea what to do other than what you have done.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I would post pictures everywhere--- that is so horrible!:uhoh:


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

That is incredible... I am at a loss for words, how someone could take something that is not theirs let alone take a puppy from a child. My heart breaks from this storey. I will keep you and your family in my heart and prayers. If you can let us know where you are and those of us who may live in that same area can keep our ears wide open for anything..... Hugs to your family....


----------



## sarahlauren (Jun 10, 2012)

My God. Sarah, I am so sorry. I don't know what to say. Keep hope that he will be returned to you. Tell everyone you can. Put up posters. Put him on youtube. Facebook.


----------



## sarahlauren (Jun 10, 2012)

I completely second the contacting the news media. Get all the word out as you can. People don't like when pups are stolen. Someone will come forward with info.


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

Definitly contact your local news media. I know our station would be all over that storey!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

This is terrible...I'm so sorry for you. Beyond words


----------



## LauraKuykendall (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree. I didn't even think of the media. This is a news story. A golden retriever stolen from a child?? Yes, this would definitely air. Contact your local news stations. I am so very sorry.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers going your way!

Yes, do contact the news media - newspapers and TV. Facebook. All local vets.

Was he microchipped?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

LauraKuykendall said:


> I agree. I didn't even think of the media. This is a news story. A golden retriever stolen from a child?? Yes, this would definitely air. Contact your local news stations. I am so very sorry.


 
Make sure you tell them he was to be a service dog too.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd be freaking out. Your poor son. He must be devastated.
I would print flyers and have them all over your area. Put "Reward" with no amount. I'd also go to your Post Office and UPS hub and give them flyers. Those guys/gals know everything that is new on their routes.
G******!! This world is scary!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

sarahlauren said:


> I completely second the contacting the news media. Get all the word out as you can. People don't like when pups are stolen. Someone will come forward with info.


YES! a local news station.... people would want to hear about this and they might be able to help you!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't even imagine!!

Was he mircochipped? If so....send a note or e-mail to every veterinarian office in the area wih the microchip # and let them know he was stolen. That way, if she tries to take pass him off as her own and take him to a vet, they would know.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Would you mind sharing where you are located? Perhaps there are members here who can be on the look out for you.


----------



## justboringsarah (Jun 10, 2012)

I have called the media,and am waiting for calls back.
I stupidly hadn't gotten him chipped yet,because I was planning to do it when he got neutered,I thought "they can do it while he is under,so it won't hurt". In hind sight I realize how incredibly stupid that line of thought was.
He did have tags on his collar,but that won't help much


----------



## justboringsarah (Jun 10, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Would you mind sharing where you are located? Perhaps there are members here who can be on the look out for you.


We are in Baroda Mi


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh dear god... I don't even know what to say. How awful! I really hope your son is okay and isn't blaming himself for this. There's nothing a 12 year old child could have done.

I agree with what everyone else has said - contact your local TV stations. They should be more than willing to get this story on the air. If you can get your story and photos of Elliot on TV, someone will connect the dots if somebody they know all of a sudden has a dog that resembles him.
And I would get out the phone book, or start looking online, and contact every vet clinic you possibly can. They can keep their eyes open.

Contact all your local shelters and rescues, too. You just never know.

Thoughts and prayers that you get him back safely and quickly. If you tell us where you're located, maybe some of us can help...?

ETA - just saw your location. Hopefully some of the members in your area will see this and be willing to lend a hand.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh my God, I am so incredibly sorry. What a horrible hurtful thing for a person to do. Your son must be so upset. I hope someone turns her in.


----------



## sarahlauren (Jun 10, 2012)

justboringsarah said:


> I have called the media,and am waiting for calls back.
> I stupidly hadn't gotten him chipped yet,because I was planning to do it when he got neutered,I thought "they can do it while he is under,so it won't hurt". In hind sight I realize how incredibly stupid that line of thought was.
> He did have tags on his collar,but that won't help much


Don't blame yourself for not getting him chipped. Doing so while he is being neutered is my plan and many other's. I think that's very common.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying for you to find him & that your son is ok.My daughter 13 would have to be sedated.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Some people are just disgusting.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

How terrible. Praying you find him very soon. If you have pics, please post them. Also post on craigslist and on facebook and I hope the media comes through for you.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Do you have a flier? If not, make one ASAP for shelters, vet clinics, pet stores, etc. If you're on Facebook, post it there, too. Word spreads fast over the Internet. You want lots of people keeping their eyes peeled.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

We had that happen in one of our cities a few months ago. 2 women drove up in a van and went to talk to a little girl playing with a puppy. They grabbed the puppy and took off. It was ALL OVER the media, very sad little girl, missing puppy, picks of the sad little girl holding the puppy. The dog was anonymously turned in a few days later.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I would keep an eye out on craigslist too, and any local postings of someone trying to sell a Golden in your area that matches Elliot's description. 
We actually are waiting to have Sadie chipped to for when she gets spayed. A lot of people do that. Don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

justboringsarah said:


> I have called the media,and am waiting for calls back.
> I stupidly hadn't gotten him chipped yet,because I was planning to do it when he got neutered,I thought "they can do it while he is under,so it won't hurt". In hind sight I realize how incredibly stupid that line of thought was.
> He did have tags on his collar,but that won't help much


Don't beat yourself up; my vet suggested the same thing. I was going to wait until Molly was spayed too, but we ended up taking her on vacation with us this month.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

OMG I am so sorry. I will keep positive thoughts for you.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

This is beyond words horrendous. To do this to anyone is bad. To do this to a child...What kind of sick person does something like that! 

Please post his pictures...and maybe an ad on Craigslist with more pictures...make your story public. A service dog stolen from a 12 year old boy, people will care...

I am praying for all of you, I can't imagine.


----------



## Game Boy (Mar 21, 2011)

OMG! Can't even imagine that happening! I will say prayers you get him back safe and sound.


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes! Definitely get a flyer together--Post it here--we can all copy it to our Facebooks, message boards, etc--to try to get as much exposure as possible. Email it to EVERY vet/Pet store/feed store in the area--and to animal shelters, etc. 

Flyers WORK, in so many ways!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

OMG!
Not in my wildest dreams would it ever
enter my mind that someone could do that.

Disgusting, absolutely positively disgusting.

I am praying for Elliot, and your family.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

There are truly some sick people in this world. I do hope you get your dog back and I do hope that lady does get caught. To steal a dog in front of a child, how anyone could do that is beyond me. I don't wish misfortune upon people, but I hope karma gets her back tenfold. 

I'm not 12 anymore and can defend myself and my pup's, but this got me thinking about chipping my pup. I'm just so sorry that it took someone else's misfortune to make me realize this.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't know if you have any "biker" bars/hangouts in your area........but these guys and gals are very savvy when something like this happens.
A few weeks ago a beagle was stolen from a fenced in yard. It was a 6yr. old girl's buddy. The parents took flyers in to these establishments and the beagle was found 2 days later. The biker types know all the street stuff going on and went to a farmhouse and recovered the beagle. Word travels fast in their world.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

double post.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh no! This is so awful. I'll be praying for his safe return.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

omg. this has to be the worst nightmare of many pet owners.

i'm so sorry you are going through this and my heart goes out to you at this time. I hope you can find your boy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you share where you are? There are more and more search groups which specialize in locating lost/stolen pets. Our business partner used one several months ago with great success. As others have said, flyers galore with pictures if possible. Contact all pet stores, vets, groomers, etc. Was your son able to give any info about the car or person to the police? The idea of getting in touch with the postmen, UPS, FedEx delivery people and local bikers is really a good one. Sending good vibes that perhaps with all the exposure they'll feel the heat and just drop him somewhere to be found.


----------



## justboringsarah (Jun 10, 2012)

Elliot is home. With a brand new microchip!!!
The woman that stole him took him to a vet to be micro chipped. Dumb woman left his collar and tags on and the tech holding him noticed my number on the tags didn't match the info the person who took him there. The clinic called me. I said"stall her and call the cops,he was stolen"!!!

I am pressing charges,thank God she was a stupid criminal and didn't take his collar and tags off. 
The vet's clinic has my business for life and are getting a huge cupcake arrangement tomorrow


----------



## sarahlauren (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! Yes!!!!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This is basically like a story out of a movie. Wow. 

SO happy that you have your baby home now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

justboringsarah said:


> Elliot is home. With a brand new microchip!!!
> The woman that stole him took him to a vet to be micro chipped. Dumb woman left his collar and tags on and the tech holding him noticed my number on the tags didn't match the info the person who took him there. The clinic called me. I said"stall her and call the cops,he was stolen"!!!
> 
> I am pressing charges,thank God she was a stupid criminal and didn't take his collar and tags off.
> The vet's clinic has my business for life and are getting a huge cupcake arrangement tomorrow


This is wonderful news! I am so glad Elliot has been returned to you safely. 

God was watching over you and Elliot today.

I hope your son is alright too, how scary for you both, but especially for him.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank goodness!!!


----------



## sarahlauren (Jun 10, 2012)

Was she arrested? Did you get to meet her face to face? I would love to say a few choice words to her. I hope your story (with a happy ending) still makes the news. Get her face out there.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Omg.. amazing!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank goodness for stupidity!

What a story.....


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Glad your Elliot is home. 

What I think of despicable scum who could do such a thing as steal a dog, is not appropriate for our forum. :redhot:


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW!!! I rarely have tears but this one has them rolling down my face. 
Mick and I have to do a happy dance now.
Hug your son for all of us.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

What a shocker and so sad. No wonder we have so much distrust of strangers. 

I had Bayne chipped at his first vet visit (9 weeks of age) hurt me more than it hurt him. I also had my cats chipped at 10 weeks of age, they didn't even flinch. 

I really hope that lady has a change of heart and returns the puppy, forgiving her for her mistake is crucial right now for you and your family. Send out good vibrations with that thought in mind, get your son to picture walking his puppy again and playing, laughing and having fun. Only the good thoughts, completely voided of fear and negativity get the results you want.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow! That woman obviously had some mental issues. Glad he is back home and safe again.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad he is home! I had both of my girls chipped straight away. Not nice, that needle, but it feels so much safer.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh I'm so happy and relieved for you. I couldn't get your post off my mind. What a nightmare!!! Thank goodness for the very sharp vet tech


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Wow my wish did come true for you. She got caught, spent money to get him chipped, and now is going to get charges pressed against her, AWESOME!

I'm really glad to hear your pup was found so quickly and with new hardware. 

Seems there are some really sick AND stupid people in this world.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so glad that I just found this and read thru to the happy ending. I feel sick. What I'm most angry about really is what this does to your son. For the rest of his life this will always be in the back of his mind. You can't let a kind stranger pet your dog/speak to your child etc. you have to be on guard. I guess you can use it as a lesson that even people who seem nice can have ulterior motives, but I just hate that he has gone through this. I'm so glad you are pressing charges.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok, now i'm getting Poppy chipped in the upcoming days!! Her vaccine recall is due so I'll try and have the chip work done at the same time. 
So glad Elliot is back with his family.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank goodness for stupidity!!! I hope you, your son and your pup are having a nice snuggle and hopefully, that awful memory will leave you all soon. I cannot say what I would do to that sorry excuse for a human being.....


----------



## LauraKuykendall (Jun 24, 2012)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So, so happy Elliot is home!!! Been thinking about this all afternoon. God is good!!!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I do feel bad for your son. If I may suggest something, I suggest you let him carry around pepper spray. He's going to have this in the back of his mind for the rest of his life and that fear won't go away anytime soon. I believe by carrying the pepper spray to protect himself and your pup is a good backup plan, if you choose to let him walk the dog alone still.

I mean if you can't trust someone who looks "mom aged" to pet your dog, who can you trust? As much as I hate to say this, I'm glad she went after the dog and not your son. I'm sure he's also learned his lesson on not stopping for anyone that gets out of their car to see your dog. There's some real sick people out there, I'm sorry your son and your dog had to encounter one, but I do hope your son got an important life lesson out of this.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So glad Elliot was found safe and sound.... and so very quickly! Thankfully this woman was no criminal genius.... and the vet tech was on top of things. I hope you and your son are able to put this behind you and that you get lots of snuggle time in with Elliot!

This thread really speaks to the power of microchipping. It's not uncommon for people to wait for "x situation" to get their dogs chipped (neuer, spay, next round of shots, whatever). I hope that the folks who come across this thread decide to get this simple procedure done sooner rather tahn later. Jersey didn't even flinch with his chip (I wasn't there when Oz was chipped, the rescue tookcare of that). It's much harder on us to see the needle than it is for them to receive it. Frankly, people would much rather steal your intact dog... it's more profitable for them. Just food for thought. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

dezymond said:


> I do feel bad for your son. If I may suggest something, I suggest you let him carry around pepper spray. He's going to have this in the back of his mind for the rest of his life and that fear won't go away anytime soon. I believe by carrying the pepper spray to protect himself and your pup is a good backup plan, if you choose to let him walk the dog alone still.
> 
> I mean if you can't trust someone who looks "mom aged" to pet your dog, who can you trust? As much as I hate to say this, I'm glad she went after the dog and not your son. I'm sure he's also learned his lesson on not stopping for anyone that gets out of their car to see your dog. There's some real sick people out there, I'm sorry your son and your dog had to encounter one, but I do hope your son got an important life lesson out of this.


Depending on the State, there are age restrictions in regards to pepper spray.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah

I am so very happy the vet was on their toes and that Elliott is back!!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Depending on the State, there are age restrictions in regards to pepper spray.


Good point, forgot about that to be honest. 

It is really hard for a minor to protect themselves as they aren't allowed to have any sort of real protection. Their best protection is their judgement and unfortunately teenagers aren't known for their "better judgments". 

I wonder if bear mace is illegal for them to carry...if it'll work on a bear it'll surely work on some sicko stranger


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I would really like to hear more about this woman if you ever find out. Did she think it was her puppy? Did she steal just because he was cute? Does she have other issues? Has she done this before? 

Just me being nosy, and curious about what makes humans tick.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Pepper spray is legal in Michigan with restrictions.
Can be used in self defence. Only 10% of the active ingredient is permissable.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> Pepper spray is legal in Michigan with restrictions.
> Can be used in self defence. Only 10% of the active ingredient is permissable.


Yes in Michigan you must be 18 and older.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh thank God for the stupidity of that woman. I hope she was arrested. I have been thinking about you all day. You need to tell the vet clinic there are people ALL over the country thanking them.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank goodness this has a happy ending. I'm happy for your family.

What I find crazy is this woman leaves old tags on, yet the first thing she does is take a dog to a vet for microchipping? Wow...there are so many people in the general public who aren't even aware of microchips....and the fact she took him to the vet within hours of the theft--blows my mind.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

What a wonderful happy ending. I'm so happy for you, your son and Elliot. Give him an extra big hug from us.:wave:


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

glad your pup is home... 

this is the reason no pup leaves my house without a microchip and I am first contact... the puppy family is second contact.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Thank goodness this has a happy ending. I'm happy for your family.
> 
> What I find crazy is this woman leaves old tags on, yet the first thing she does is take a dog to a vet for microchipping? Wow...there are so many people in the general public who aren't even aware of microchips....and the fact she took him to the vet within hours of the theft--blows my mind.


 
My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Excellent news.... yipppeee!!!! The universe is always answering our awesome vibrations.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great news! By the way, I had Max micro chipped at his first vet visit. He did not flinch or even seem to notice.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

I am so glad you have a happy ending. Stealing a dog from a child??? There are no words. Thankfully she didn't grab your child as well!!!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

dezymond said:


> Good point, forgot about that to be honest.
> 
> It is really hard for a minor to protect themselves as they aren't allowed to have any sort of real protection. Their best protection is their judgement and unfortunately teenagers aren't known for their "better judgments".
> 
> I wonder if bear mace is illegal for them to carry...if it'll work on a bear it'll surely work on some sicko stranger


There is no age restriction for carrying mace in Michigan.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Really, really wonderful!

I hope she was arrested!


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

THank God Elliot is back safely! What a crazy woman to steal a dog!!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

This is the most amazing story. A great big shout out goes to the tech who was beyond just observant. I mean, who thinks to check the dogs tags against the info that the owner gives when micro chipping. That tech deserves a reward. Looks like having those tags on really saved your pup. 
So happy that you got your dog back and I really hope that woman gets what she deserves. Besides theft, what other charges can be filed?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOWSER- what a story. I am glad to have read it when all is well. Scary crazy lady! I am glad your Elliot is home.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

So happy that Elliot is home - what an awful experience for your family! I'd still plaster the news media - folks should know that there are lowlifes out there who will stoop low enough to steal someone's puppy. It might be worth writing a letter to the editor of your local paper thanking the on-the-ball vet tech. I suppose the thief thought that microchipping in her name would prove ownership.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

justboringsarah said:


> I have called the media,and am waiting for calls back.
> I stupidly hadn't gotten him chipped yet,because I was planning to do it when he got neutered,I thought "they can do it while he is under,so it won't hurt". In hind sight I realize how incredibly stupid that line of thought was.
> He did have tags on his collar,but that won't help much


I'm only writing this because he's already back, but for anybody who's considering chipping a dog, it's done with a needle, and it's really not traumatizing for them. You don't need to wait for the dog to be under. Neither of my guys even flinched when they punched it in. I'm sure some dogs do experience a bit of discomfort when the needle goes in, but it's nothing they need to be sedated for. Don't be afraid to get it done as early as your vet feels is safe.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

justboringsarah said:


> Elliot is home. With a brand new microchip!!!
> The woman that stole him took him to a vet to be micro chipped. Dumb woman left his collar and tags on and the tech holding him noticed my number on the tags didn't match the info the person who took him there. The clinic called me. I said"stall her and call the cops,he was stolen"!!!
> 
> I am pressing charges,thank God she was a stupid criminal and didn't take his collar and tags off.
> The vet's clinic has my business for life and are getting a huge cupcake arrangement tomorrow


Where are you? I'd like to look up this woman on your local police blotter.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW!!!!!

Well, if a criminal is going to creep into your life, pray for a stupid one.

So happy for you. Give you son a big hug for me ok?

(((((hug)))))


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow what a roller coaster of emotions I just had reading this story...I couldn't even imagine living through it! I am sooo glad you got him back, and a lot of kudos to that tech who noticed that different information! I would say to hell with the law I would def be caring around pepper spray and would be telling all the media outlets what happened and make sure to tell about microchiping as well.. So glad this story had a happy ending! Make sure you let your son he did good not fighting back, something could have easily happened to him and it was NOT his fault. He probably helped get your pup back by telling you quickly. Give your pup lots of extra treats tonight!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow,.....what a strange, strange story. I'll be interested in learning more about this woman if more details become available.

And agree with the rest about microchipping. Wagner had his done and he never even flinched. No need to be "under" when done.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Emma was microchipped at 12 weeks. She yelped. I was sad she was in pain...but after reading this, I am glad I did it.


----------



## justboringsarah (Jun 10, 2012)

I will forever be greatful to the tech that was on the ball and noticed just a minor detail,not only did she notice,but she acted on her gut instinct.
This whole ordeal has left our whole family shaken,Elliot is and will be a huge part of our life and the what ifs are just terrible and will have me rethinking just about everything I do
What if we hadn't found him,or if he was scarred emotionally
What if something had happened to our son?
I though living in a very small community was safe,but I need to rethink that mentality
I can tell everyone this. I will never have a dog that isn't chipped immediately again,and it will be a very long time before I let my children or dogs out of my sight for any reason


OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Wow what a roller coaster of emotions I just had reading this story...I couldn't even imagine living through it! I am sooo glad you got him back, and a lot of kudos to that tech who noticed that different information! I would say to hell with the law I would def be caring around pepper spray and would be telling all the media outlets what happened and make sure to tell about microchiping as well.. So glad this story had a happy ending! Make sure you let your son he did good not fighting back, something could have easily happened to him and it was NOT his fault. He probably helped get your pup back by telling you quickly. Give your pup lots of extra treats tonight!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so glad that your son didn't hurt in any way and thanks to quick thinking on the part of that tech you have your pup back. 

I wonder if they rushed the puppy to get a chip so they could "prove" that it was theirs.  

You are down by Niles, MI or that area?


----------



## justboringsarah (Jun 10, 2012)

we are actually about 20 mins northwest of Niles


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I told my husband about this, and he said he once witnessed somebody trying to take a dog from an old man. He said it happens more often then we would think.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> I told my husband about this, and he said he once witnessed somebody trying to take a dog from an old man. He said it happens more often then we would think.


Some very sick minded people out there...going after children or the elderly, inexcusable. 

I live in a safe area of town, but of course there can be some shady people walking around every now and then. Definitely going to start carrying my knife when walking my pup, just in case.


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

that's terrible your son must have been traumatized i just got my dog a week ago and if that happened to him I'm not sure what I'd do. thank god the vet was smart enough to call. do you know why she tried to take him?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

So, do the police let you know what the woman was charged with? 
Here is a definition of crimes 
*Robbery*: the taking, or attempting to take anything of value from the care, custody or control of another by force or threat of force or violence.

_So, robbery_ is a _grand larceny_ (theft of property with a value greater than $1000) but with an added element of force, violence, or intimidation. 

With the cost of a dog being over $1000, it would be grand larceny. Since she intimidated the child, then robbery?

I believe she could be sentenced to up to a year in jail.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so glad you got Elliot back safe and sound! What a horrible ordeal... Can you tell us what happened to the lady who did this? Was she arrested? What a sad excuse for a human being...


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi:

I am so pleased that Elliot is home! I hope your son will be okay, I will be thinking of him!

You taught me a lesson tonight. I just got my 9 week old puppy last week and he isn't microchipped and he will be done shortly thanks to your story. 

Mary T


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, just read this whole story and am in tears with joy that he was found. I wasn't sure where you live and I'm from Michigan. I do know where Niles is located. Please let us know if there are any articles in a paper that we can read. That is just a terrible thing that happened to you and your family. Hugs from me and my gang! I'm going to pass this on to my vet and the vet techs at the clinic I take my pups.....


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow! What an ordeal! I'm so glad he is ok...thank heavens the vet tech acted on her gut feeling and called you.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! What an ordeal. Glad Elliot is home, safe and sound.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sarah, I hope you'll consider nominating the vet tech for an award of some kind. Most communities have hero awards, often given out by the police department in a formal ceremony. I've also seen such awards given out at the national dog show. And I know People magazine has a regular feature on heroes. It would be so great to have the vet tech honored in some way, and it would raise awareness of pet kidnapping and microchipping... 

Glad you got your pup home safely, but to be honest, I'm gladdest that your boy is unharmed!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

OutWest said:


> Sarah, I hope you'll consider nominating the vet tech for an award of some kind. Most communities have hero awards, often given out by the police department in a formal ceremony. I've also seen such awards given out at the national dog show. And I know People magazine has a regular feature on heroes. It would be so great to have the vet tech honored in some way, and it would raise awareness of pet kidnapping and microchipping...
> 
> Glad you got your pup home safely, but to be honest, I'm gladdest that your boy is unharmed!


That is a fantastic idea. The vet tech should be rewarded for caring enough to get involved!


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow! I can believe someone would be so ballsey as to walk up and take a dog from a child. So glad that the boy was okay , my heart breaks for your son how scary. Get pictures and info out to all media outlets. Prayers and thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## Family of Grace (Jun 23, 2012)

I am glad that I started reading this story from the two ends rather than having to watch it unfold in suspense. As a new member on this forum, it shows the compassion that is shared among golden owners. I look forward to soon joining the family and welcome my own addition and will look into chipping right away to at least be on the proactive side of the fence. Thank you for sharing your story as not only an informative piece but an informational one as well. And for the lady who took your dog, I hope that she is banned from ever having a pet again but if she is able, that it be a boa constrictor names Karma...


----------



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

I am just speechless and can't believe some one would do that! I took Arya to the vet this past Thursday and said I wanted her chipped. The vet suggested waiting to hip until we spay her "unless you're worried about someone stealing her." silly me said no one could steal her because someone is always with her! Well we go back to the vet tomorrow and she is goig to get a chip!

I personally wouldn't let my 12 year old carry mace. Mace is a weapon and most 12 year old boys just aren't responsible. What if he's showing it off to a friend and the friend sprays it. Also that might make him more fearful. I think it's more important to teach him to never, ever talk to someone who pulls over in their car to talk to you. Walk the other way and find help immediately. 

I am SO glad Elliot was found unharmed. Did the woman get arrested?


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Just one more proof that pray works! Thank God Elliott is back where he belongs.This has made my day!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so afraid of someone stealing one of my dogs that I actually have trouble facing the thread- the trauma and suddenness. What a random, crazy happening.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks God for happy ending of every dog's owner nightmare. I would never ever think somebody could do that to a child. I am so glad a vet tech has some detective genes.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Great news! I'm so happy that he's home, safe and sound.
Thank goodness that tech was paying attention! And thank goodness the sick b**** who took him isn't too bright.




cubbysan said:


> I told my husband about this, and he said he once witnessed somebody trying to take a dog from an old man. He said it happens more often then we would think.


That's really disturbing. And more than a little scary. I would probably look like an easy target to most people, so there are times when I'm actually glad that Riley isn't particularly friendly with strangers. If someone tried to take him from me, they'd probably lose a hand.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so happy Elliott is home! What a scary thing to have happened. I had Sawyer microchipped when we had him neutered but now if and when I ever get a second dog, it will be the first thing I do. I've witnessed Sawyer's collar loosening up a couple times and slipping off so it's always nice to have that security of the microchip in any event.

And even thinking about adult Goldens being stolen scares me too. They are so loving and trustworthy, they would be happy to go along with anyone (well at least mine would  .


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

So glad Elliot is back home. He needs to get extra spoils! I wish that woman thief gets a massive pain in the .........


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

I said I would and I did! 
After reading this story, I said I would have Poppy microchipped and we did it an hour ago along with her vaccine recall. Now I have to fill out and mail the paperwork. 
It went very well for Poppy; she did not like being forced to stillness by the vet and the technician but she did not yelp when the chip was inserted. I had brought some peanut butter for her to lick and take her mind away from it. 
I'm relieved it's over but I'm also relieved for the extra security. I hope we never need it .


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations on recovering Elliot. Nice to see a happy ending.

However, the first thing that jumped out at me when I read your first post was - have you talked to your son about being more wary of strangers? That could easily have been him taken off by a crazy lady. Kids especially need to be aware that not all people who are nice to dogs are good people. One of the easy ways of luring a child is to ask for help in finding a lost dog. They forget everything they ever heard about being cautious. I don't know how old your son is, but a careful conversation might be in order. Not to scare him - but simply to warn him.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I was shocked to read this story. So glad it had a happy ending.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

So, did you file charges? What was the lady's story?


----------



## justboringsarah (Jun 10, 2012)

The woman that had possession of Elliot claims she found him. My son swears up and down she took him.
Its all frustrating and we are in a holding pattern at the moment
I'm having some puppy issues with Elliot and trying to focus on that,and not let all of this make me crazy


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

wow, even if she did find him (which i definitely don't believe she did) she shouldn't of taken him to get microchiped without trying to find you (the owners) first.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

justboringsarah said:


> The woman that had possession of Elliot claims she found him. My son swears up and down she took him.
> Its all frustrating and we are in a holding pattern at the moment
> I'm having some puppy issues with Elliot and trying to focus on that,and not let all of this make me crazy


Did you file your police report with the Baroda Township department?

Were there any witnesses? Or was your son totally alone on the street when she took him?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

"Finding" a dog with a collar and tags and not only neglecting to call the owner but taking him to get microchipped still sounds like thievery to me..


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

yup to that! ^


----------



## justboringsarah (Jun 10, 2012)

at this point I am intentionally leaving out some details because this is a public forum and I don't want any chance of this person finding more info and using it to try and back up her story


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That's what I'm saying. This lady's behavior makes no sense at all. I'm really curious as to how the case proceeds. I can't find any mention of it in any local news outlets.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> That's what I'm saying. This lady's behavior makes no sense at all. I'm really curious as to how the case proceeds. I can't find any mention of it in any local news outlets.


I also looked and found no mention of the incident in the news outlets, and this is something our local media here would publicize.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> I also looked and found no mention of the incident in the news outlets, and this is something our local media here would publicize.


I wasn't sure how the local media worked in TX. In CT, this would be all over the town newspaper websites. Heck, somebody lost an elderly Pembroke Welsh Corgi in Westport, and it's been in the local news consistently. It's had the whole community going for months. If he'd been _stolen_ in broad daylight to boot, it would be all anybody talked about.

If there's so much as a sighting of Andy the Corgi, we hear about it. I can't imagine how many articles there'd be if it also had the stupid criminal angles I'm hearing about in this thread.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

justboringsarah said:


> at this point I am intentionally leaving out some details because this is a public forum and I don't want any chance of this person finding more info and using it to try and back up her story


I'm not sure I understand. Are you saying that you're withholding something that makes this lady's actions look less crazy and illegal?


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> "Finding" a dog with a collar and tags and not only neglecting to call the owner but taking him to get microchipped still sounds like thievery to me..


This.

(10 characters)


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Let us suppose your son let your dog wander off and this lady did acutally find him (Im not saying that did happen, but just suppose this is what happened).
So, she finds a puppy.....umm, it doesn't take an Einstein to figure out that you can look at the tag on his collar and call the number to get him back to his owner.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Just seeing this now, and i'm so happy you have Elliot back. This is a horrible situation, and I hope you win against this horrible person.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am just reading this. From what it sounds, it looks like you got Elliott back. I am so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## colusmc (Jul 20, 2012)

Good thoughts and prayers being sent your way -


----------



## sswope4 (Jul 9, 2012)

OMG!!
I hope ur son is doing OK, how traumatizing!! That is just terrible...I can't believe a person would do that...WOW


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah

I would press charges against this woman that took Elliott, and I would be the only one to walk Elliott. Thank God your son and Elliott are o.k.


----------



## Game Boy (Mar 21, 2011)

OMG! The Tech at the vet deserves a lot of credit. Hope he is doing well!


----------

